# Sony Vaio VPCEC4L1E - Hochfrequentes fiepen



## Idefix Windhund (5. April 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich besitze das oben genannte Laptop nun seit einigen Monaten. Nun ist mir aufgefallen dass das Laptop im Betrieb konstant in einem sehr hohen Ton vor sich hin fiept. Das fiepen ist so penetrant das ich schon Kopfschmerzen davon bekommen habe. Schalte ich das Laptop aus ist das fiepen komplett weg. Da ich davon Kopfschmerzen bekomme möchte ich gerne wissen ob das ein Grund zur Reklamation ist. Zwar kann ich das fiepen mit Musik und Co übertönen, aber ich arbeite in einem sehr leisen Raum wo das fiepen vom Laptop natürlich sehr stört.

Was würdet ihr tun? Habe es bei Amazon direkt von Amazon gekauft. Notebook ist maximal 3 - 3,5 Monate alt.

Danke für Antworten

Gruß

Game S.

Ach ja noch was:
Es ist nicht das Übertönen "Problem" weil das Mikrofon den Ton von den Lautsprechern überlagert. Das fiepen scheint vom CPU Lüfter zu kommen.


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2011)

Wenn es sicher vom CPU-Lüfter kommt, dann ab in die RMA damit. Könnte ein Kugellager sein.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. April 2011)

OK, danke für den Tipp.

Nachtrag:
Habe das Laptop heute eingeschickt. Ich hoffe nur dass das als Mangel auch anerkannt wird. Immerhin geht einem das hochfrequente fiepen nicht nur auf die Nerven.


----------



## vpc (29. April 2011)

Habe einen ähnlichen Vaio mit dem gleichen fiepen und einem unregelmäßigen lüfter....Wie hat Sony reagiert?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Mai 2011)

vpc schrieb:


> Habe einen ähnlichen Vaio mit dem gleichen fiepen und einem unregelmäßigen lüfter....Wie hat Sony reagiert?


 Gar nicht, Amazon hat den Laptop zurück genommen und mir das Geld erstattet.


----------



## Cyberian (4. Mai 2011)

Respekt an Amazon finde ich nach 4 Monaten Geld komplett zurückerstattet??? das ist ja echt cool.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Mai 2011)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Respekt an Amazon finde ich nach 4 Monaten Geld komplett zurückerstattet??? das ist ja echt cool.


 Wie meinen? Sofern du noch im Garantierahmen liegst schickt dir Amazon entweder ein Neugerät oder erstattet das Geld zurück. Bis jetzt musste ich noch NIE auf irgendwelche Reparaturen warten. Amazon FTW


----------



## Cyberian (4. Mai 2011)

Dann ist gut ich habe bisher immer Neugeräte bekommen wusste aber nicht das man auch sein Geld so lang zurückbekommt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Mai 2011)

Wusste ich vorher auch nicht


----------



## Desmodontidae (7. Mai 2011)

Das Fiepen kommt entweder von einem defekten Spannungswandler oder das Sony NB ist noch eins von der Charge Ende des letzten Jahres, 
welche alle wegen defekten Lüftern zurück musten. Hat nur keiner bei Sony laut publik gemacht...

Zum Thema neues Gerät oder Geld zurück. In der Regel bekommt man reparierte Geräte neu verpackt zurück. Die sind aufbereitet und zurückgesetzt. 
Optische Beschädigungen werden durch neue Teile ersetzt. Kenne ich zumindest von Acer, Sony, Asus und Samsung so. Ist bei den meisten 
Monitorherstellern mit Vor Ort Tausch in der Regel das selbe. Aber nicht immer so, dass wollte ich nicht damit zum Ausdruck bringen.

Alles was ansonsten Retour geht, findet man dann in der Regel als Sonderangebot 50,- günstiger auf anderen Notebookverscherbelseiten wieder.


----------

